# New vineyard in S.E. Georgia



## gdaustin (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I have a post going with MM white Zin kit that I started last Saturday so I figured I would post my other project. Well I have started my back yard vineyard. Since I am in the south I pretty much have to go with Muscadines and Florida bunch grapes. I decided to try four different varieties(Conquistador, Blanc Du Bois, Carlos, andNoble). I ordered 5 of each and so far I have received theConquistador and Blanc Du Bois. I have them in Pots as I did not expect them so soon and my rotor tiller was in the shop for a few weeks longer than expected. So today I was able to get one row tilled and prepped. I am going about 72' with 4" round end posts and 2" posts for each plant planted 12' apart. I will have one row for each and then maybe some blueberries or raspberries on the end. I will be putting in a drip system for each row but have not decided on the rate for the nozzles(1GPH or 2GPH). I am thinking about 1 GPH on either side of plant a few inches away from the vine. I will post pics if you folks are interested and I appreciate any advice you folks can give me. These forums are excellent and I have already learned a bunch doing my first kit. Also I am thinking of a double wire system so when the canes start I can tie them up to the upper wire while the cordons are tied to the lower wires. I will keep everyone posted as things go. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 18, 2010)

We love pics!
I was able to pick some Carlos and Noble from a somewhat local wineries vineyard - all the left overs they didn't want. I like the Noble, but love the Carlos, we should have started with those first! Still have a freezer full of the Noble that I need to work with before hubby tosses them in favor of his hops.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't grow the southern grapes so i can't comment on specifics, but it sounds like you are off and running. Good luck with the project. It will be a fun and long journey. Enjoy it as you go and it doesn't seem like work. What soil type do you have - sandy or full or red southern clay? That will influence what you need for water.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 18, 2010)

ditto on the pictures


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats and yes we want some pics!


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations!





I am always happy to see someone "take it to the next level." You will derive a lot of satisfaction from this, I think! Best of luck


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I was able to get one more row tilled before the back told me I was done. I took a picture of the first two tilled rows for a before picture. It will give me something to compare when I am done. Hopefully I will get the next two rows tilled this week. I have all the supplies for the trellis system except the wire. We have a Lowe's but they do not carry any 12.5 gauge High Tension wire. If anyone has a suggestion on where to get some wire at a reasonable cost I am all ears and I need to get it ordered soon. Here is the pic and I will post more as things come along.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 18, 2010)

looking good...for local shops ...check out tractor supply...or maybe agway/blue seal

online..ken cove and many many others...spec trellis etc...shipping charges apply


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is a spot for you that carries cut rolls.
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=328&amp;idcategory=10


Tractor Supply would be a better overall buy, but the rolls are 4400 ft- probably more than you need. They are about $100 for the roll where you will spend $50 on 1000 ft.
Orchard valley supply carries gripples also which make splicing high tensile childs play.


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, do to the weather and having to work Saturday I was not able to get to much done to the vineyard but I figured I would post another picture or two. I was able to get most of the first row done. Planted 5 Conquistadore vines and the wife decided to use the end of the row to put her blueberry plants. I still need to put the drip system in and get the wire installed. Hopefully I can get the drip system in during the week and then get the wire done on the first row. I still need to finish the second row and then get going on the last two. Luckily I am supposed to get three days off for this weekend. We will see how far we get. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated .






First row.




Conquistadore Vines.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2010)

That's looking pretty good. Your soil looks dry there already!


Once comment is if those are zip-ties, I would replace them with a flexible tie almost immediately. Your vines will be girdled quickly by those if they are the zip-ties.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 25, 2010)

fertilizer plans? spray plans?


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 25, 2010)

They are zip ties at the moment put on loose. I will be replacing them soon. As for fertilizer I was thinking 1/4 lb 10-10-10 on the first of each month per vine then maybe 1/4 cup calcium nitrate to increase the growth on the 15th of each month thru July for the first year. As for spraying I was looking at the fungicide Captan at 2 tablespoons per gallon once they get a little bigger. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 26, 2010)

check soil ph

also if your lawn is getting fertilized then its going to impact the grapes

captan is fine...for many things..not all...look into an ipm from your county ext agent or state university as well


----------



## grapeman (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are talking those amounts per vine per month, I would think it would be way too much. A soil test will help like Al said. I only use 1/2 pound per vine of a general fertilizer- once a year! Grapes will respond to the fertility with lush green growth, but it will impede their hardening off later in the year


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 26, 2010)

Those guidelines were given to me from a vineyard a bit south of me where I bought the vines from. What do you guys use to attach your vines to the stakes and wires?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 26, 2010)

Sisal baler twine works well. I use a round rubber ring called a cane-fix. They decompose in a few months. They stretch and then fall apart. I also use a tapener gun that attaches a vinyl tape.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.agriculturesolutions.com...ard-Tie-Tape-150-5-Rolls/flypage-ask.tpl.html

this page shows an example of the vinyl tape Rich was mentioning


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 26, 2010)

I actually found the flexible tape at Lowes and got some.I am curious as to each of your fertilizer and ipm routines. I know it depends on soil condition and where you are located and maybe, to an extent, grape type. Like I said earlier the routine I gave you was one that a vineyard in Florida gave me. The dosages were for first year plants only and did not go further than the end of July. As for hardening, since the growing season here is so long and we do not have much of a winter at all, is that going to meanI may have issues after the first year. I am assuming the hardening happens during the dormant stage. Again thanks a bunch for helping thisnewbie out.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 27, 2010)

Your fertilizer recommendations are straight from the Ison's guide for muscadines. 1/4# 10-10-10 for the first season on April 1, May 1, June 1, and July 1. Use the calcium nitrate 1/4# per vine April 15, May 15, June 15, and July 15. You can substitute ammonia nitrate but use 1/8#

Second year those numbers double, third year use 3#'s 10-10-10 in May 1st

4th year fertilize as needed


I'm in season 2............... Carlos, Ison, and Dixie Red varieties


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2010)

That recommendation makes more sense. The more information we ger, the better we can see if it seems right. 1/4 pound once a month can mean 3 pounds per year (about 1200-1500 pounds per acre), which would be way too much and cause problems. 1/4 pound once a month for 4 months is 1 pound per vine or about 300-400 pounds per year-much better.


Haredening off is more of an issue farther north, but happens before winter. It prpares the vine for the dormant season, which really happens everywhere, even where it is warm all year. The vines may not lose all the leaves, but they need the period to prepare for the next growing season. Sort of like a bear- it goes to sleep in cold weather- doesn't shed all it's fur or die. There is a lot more to it than that, but should give you a quick idea on it.


Good luck with the vines. In a few years, you will be swimming in wine!


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 29, 2010)

I checked the extension web site and they list captan and pristine as some of the better fungicides for my area. I tried to find someone local who sells them but no one here does. I guess one of the dis-advantages of living in a small town. So my question is what do you guys use for fungicides and pesticides and where do you get them? By the way got the second row done and planted the carlos vines. Thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 30, 2010)

Try Lowes or Home Depot for Captan. If you have any large home garden centers try them. I use CPS - Crop Prtotection Services for my spray material where you can get a much better selection of them, but you buy in commercial amounts. One source you may not think of is ebay.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 30, 2010)

talk to any local farmer..he will know who the travelling salesman is


----------



## gaudet (Apr 30, 2010)

appleman said:


> That recommendation makes more sense. The more information we ger, the better we can see if it seems right. 1/4 pound once a month can mean 3 pounds per year (about 1200-1500 pounds per acre), which would be way too much and cause problems. 1/4 pound once a month for 4 months is 1 pound per vine or about 300-400 pounds per year-much better.
> 
> 
> Haredening off is more of an issue farther north, but happens before winter. It prpares the vine for the dormant season, which really happens everywhere, even where it is warm all year. The vines may not lose all the leaves, but they need the period to prepare for the next growing season. Sort of like a bear- it goes to sleep in cold weather- doesn't shed all it's fur or die. There is a lot more to it than that, but should give you a quick idea on it.
> ...



It is per vine....... I will use 2#'s per month for 4 vines this season. Bought a 50# bag and that will also do me for the citrus trees and fig tree as well.


----------



## gdaustin (May 1, 2010)

OK did a lot of work in the vineyard Friday and today. Got all the tilling do




ne, and posts in. Looks like drip line and wire tomorrow. When looking at the vines I have already planted I noticed one of them had waht looks like a bloom maybe. Do I need to pinch this off for these first year babies? I tried to take a pic so you could see.


----------



## AlFulchino (May 1, 2010)

yep...pinch'em off


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2010)

You can get cuttings that will have flower buds, but you don't want to leave them on. Take yours off also this year or it will stunt growth and you get poor grapes anyways if you don't.


----------



## gdaustin (Jul 31, 2010)

I need some help to identify what is going on with this blanc du bois grape vines. I only have two plants that have leaves like in the picture and only the blanc du bois have this. Ifsomeone can idenitify this from the pictures and give me some ideas how to get rid of it. Thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 31, 2010)

It could possibly be black rot, but I don't think so. I think it is just old leaves that have been robbed of their nutrients such as nitrogen. The younger leaves look fine which leads me to suspect this. I would pick off those leaves and dispose of them. Have you kept up with spray and if so what?


----------



## gdaustin (Jul 31, 2010)

I use Daconil for my fungiside, sevin for insects and a 10-10-10 fertilezer.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 31, 2010)

The Daconil is a general purpose fungicide doing a fair job in holding disease off. I still suspect it isn't bad, but keep up spraying the daconil.


----------

